# Ipod touch 6g avec Ios 11.4.1



## carvi84 (24 Juillet 2018)

Bonsoir , depuis la Maj 11.4.1 certaines fois la synchronisation avec itunes ne se fait pas surtout quand il s'agit d'importer de la musique sur l'ipod certains fichiers MP3 ne sont pas reconnus , auriez vous une solution merci 
bonne nuit à tous et merci d'avance 
cordialement carvi84


----------

